# Another disheartening buyout



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It was recently announced that AGCO was buying Lely's forage division. The buyout is just an everyday thing in this day and age, but I am concerned about our Vermeer friends. I have not heard, at this point, what Lely and Vermeer's relationship will be in the future as that was not disclosed in the press release. I hate to see competition disappear as it makes everyone better. Has anyone heard what the future holds?


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Vermeer knew this move was coming. They introduced Vermeer-branded Sitrex tedders last year to "fill a gap in the market." The press release from Vermeer is that they will continue to form strategic partnerships with European companies to move forward.

The PRO baler production may move to Vermeer in IA.

The tedders, disc mower cutter bars, mower conditioners, Pro balers, and wrappers were all made by Lely/Welger.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mike10 said:


> It was recently announced that AGCO was buying Lely's forage division. The buyout is just an everyday thing in this day and age, but I am concerned about our Vermeer friends. I have not heard, at this point, what Lely and Vermeer's relationship will be in the future as that was not disclosed in the press release. I hate to see competition disappear as it makes everyone better. Has anyone heard what the future holds?


And keeps prices somewhat in check.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I did a google search last night and read on some website/press release that Vermeer and Lely had a joint ownership of Welger balers, however, Vermeer had since sold their stake in the joint venture ownership. From what I can tell, Welger is now Agco. I put up a separate post on this earlier this morning.

I seriously considered a Vermeer/Lely mower conditioner last summer with steel on steel rollers, but haven't bought anything - yet. I feel for the Vermeer dealer with whom I worked. I've never worked with a dealer more willing to offer info, demos, anything I would want/need prior to purchase. Not sure what the haytools future for Vermeer is going forward - HOWEVER.....

Vermeer IMHO makes a great round baler. I'm not sure they have to be a full line haytools manufacturer to be successful. I think they might have a good/profitable niche with their round balers, we'll see.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Who says Agco wont sell some of the rights/designs to Vermeer? What do they need another discbine for? They have their own Massey....I mean Hesston...I mean.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Not going to be much change



PaMike said:


> Who says Agco wont sell some of the rights/designs to Vermeer? What do they need another discbine for? They have their own Massey....I mean Hesston...I mean.....


Vermeer kept the rights to certain things and where building alot of it anyway.Not going to be much change.Dropping the lighter duty rakes.Sounds Like R series (welger baler)is gone.

Vermeer kept the continuous baler


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Not going to be much change
> 
> Vermeer kept the rights to certain things and where building alot of it anyway.Not going to be much change.Dropping the lighter duty rakes.Sounds Like R series (welger baler)is gone.
> 
> Vermeer kept the continuous baler


The R series is actually the new Pella-built baler. It was the Pro series chopper balers that were Welger. There are rumors of them moving the 504Pro production into Pella next year. The lighter rakes were built by Tonutti and they were slowing the availability of those for a while. At this point it isn't clear what Vermeer has the rights to and whether Agco is planning a rebrand, merger, or stand-alone line. Time will tell...

The tedders are what we will miss the most. I don't know whether Vermeer will get some production rights or distribution options.

The main benefits that Agco(Massey? They need to work on the brand road-map!) will get in this buyout are a chopper/silage round baler, a chopper wagon, a baler wrapper combo, and perhaps single bale wrappers. They have the Fella tedders and Heston mowers. I would be a bit surprised if they received long-term rights to the Lely brand.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

How about the Vermeer 3 point mowers?? Were they Lely or Vermeer... I know the bars were basically Lely, at least years ago...

When I'm ready to buy a new(er) hay mower, I've narrowed it down to a Vermeer or New Holland-- I don't like the spur gear bed designs like Kuhn et al... I much prefer the modular designs like Vermeer. Looked at a new Vermeer 3 point mower last fall and I was VERY impressed, even more so than the New Holland.

We don't even have any AGCO dealers down in this part of the world anymore...

Later! OL J R


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

luke strawwalker said:


> How about the Vermeer 3 point mowers?? Were they Lely or Vermeer... I know the bars were basically Lely, at least years ago...
> 
> When I'm ready to buy a new(er) hay mower, I've narrowed it down to a Vermeer or New Holland-- I don't like the spur gear bed designs like Kuhn et al... I much prefer the modular designs like Vermeer. Looked at a new Vermeer 3 point mower last fall and I was VERY impressed, even more so than the New Holland.
> 
> ...


The cutterbar was a Lely design. We don't know yet what is happening with the mower lines. I've heard several versions. I don't expect parts or service to be an issue.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I talked to a Vermeer dealer and they said parts and support would continue. Not sure what the future is for Vermeer mower conditioners, but we are here in Spring and a lot of folks are lining up to buy a new moco - Vermeer needs to sort this out and let the public know what's going on ASAP. I for one, wouldn't buy a new Vermeer moco until the path forward is cleared-up.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> I talked to a Vermeer dealer and they said parts and support would continue. Not sure what the future is for Vermeer mower conditioners, but we are here in Spring and a lot of folks are lining up to buy a new moco - Vermeer needs to sort this out and let the public know what's going on ASAP. I for one, wouldn't buy a new Vermeer moco until the path forward is cleared-up.


I'd go one further and say they should clarify with their 3 point mowers as well...

Later! OL J R


----------



## neffequipment (Feb 19, 2014)

Vermeer dealer here:

I spoke with a couple guys in the service department about this. I don't sell any silage balers, so not knowing the future of the PRO balers doesn't hurt my feelings. When I asked about the cutterbars the service guy told me, "Look, essentially Lely was just assembling parts manufactured elsewhere and I don't see what would stop us from doing the same here." So, take that for what it is worth.

Another thought--when Vermeer and Highline went their separate ways there was a 10 year parts agreement between them where any and all parts would be made available through Vermeer for the machines made by Highline and marketed through Vermeer.

I think Vermeer is savvy to the needs of the end user and strives very hard to make sure they are taken care of. I don't think I would worry one bit about the future of the cutterbar.

I am curious about the tedders, myself. Just assembled two TR90's in the shop today and wonder if they will be my last. They are a great machine....


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Unfortunately my equipment budget dictates "new to me" and somewhere around 10 years old when I get it, with the thought of at least another ten to go. In reality ten years to keep parts available for something that somebody else built isn't bad. Just not ideal for us to small to make it pay and to stupid to give it up.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wethay said:


> Unfortunately my equipment budget dictates "new to me" and somewhere around 10 years old when I get it, with the thought of at least another ten to go. In reality ten years to keep parts available for something that somebody else built isn't bad. Just not ideal for us to small to make it pay and to stupid to give it up.


But after ten years, at least theoretically, agco would still be providing the parts. You'd just need to switch dealers.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> But after ten years, at least theoretically, agco would still be providing the parts. You'd just need to switch dealers.


Which brings me to my agco dealer who throws a tantrum anytime you need an obscure part. " You know how long it takes to cross reference this stuff? Spend some money on some new stuff out on the line!" You have a good dealer? Great! They do have some nice stuff and I will buy agco in the future but I will take the hike to Waterville.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Hillside, sorry that you're having issues with your AGCO dealer out there. We've been receiving a fair amount of calls from people out your way regarding other dealer issues. If you ever need anything keep us in mind Java Farm Supply is the largest AGCO dealer in the State and we have all of the licenses necessary for all of the brands AGCO owns. We also sell/support Krone and Gehl..


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

My feeling on the Vermeer mower conditioners by Lely is, as others stated, future parts. I came close to buying a 9' Vermeer this year, but no way can I pull the trigger on one now. I guess if I did huge acreage and a trade was in the cards every few years, I'd buy one. But we are small acres and longevity, especially including parts (new and used) is paramount. Folks gripe about a New Holland haybine plugging and I get it - but if you've got a 30 year old New Holland haybine, you're probably more worried about parts price vs parts themselves. I can't say that about Vermeer/Lely given the news of Agco's buyout - right now.

IMHO there are 2 brand mower conditioners out there that, due to their abundance and modular construction - I'd have no worries about parts, new or used, 30 years from now and that is New Holland and John Deere.

YMMV


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> Which brings me to my agco dealer who throws a tantrum anytime you need an obscure part. " You know how long it takes to cross reference this stuff? Spend some money on some new stuff out on the line!" You have a good dealer? Great! They do have some nice stuff and I will buy agco in the future but I will take the hike to Waterville.


I'd tell them flat out, "With that attitude, when I DO spend money on new(er) stuff, it won't be HERE!"

There's no excuse for that kind of BS. My "local" (23 miles away) NH dealer (vs the one I usually use, 100 miles away) stupid parts counter help (partsman is too much of a compliment) used to give me all kinds of crap like that... every time they'd look something up they'd be like, "Oh, that's OBSOLETE!" I usually just sorta gave them a disgusted look and didn't say anything...

Until one day when they happened to catch me in a particularly foul mood, and I said straight out, "Well, are YOU buying me a newer one? Didn't think so-- just do your job and order the [email protected] part already-- I'm paying for parts, not your OPINION..."

After that they kept their STUPID MOUTHS SHUT... 

BIG part of the reason I don't hardly buy anything more substantial than twine there, and occasionally getting a belt relaced there when needed...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

hillside hay said:


> Which brings me to my agco dealer who throws a tantrum anytime you need an obscure part. " You know how long it takes to cross reference this stuff? Spend some money on some new stuff out on the line!" You have a good dealer? Great! They do have some nice stuff and I will buy agco in the future but I will take the hike to Waterville.


That sounds like our Massey Ferguson Case IH dealer. If you need a part they don't carry good luck in getting it. Last year we broke the front axle off the MF1135; they told us that the axle would have to be used. That was fine with us, so we told them get it coming. Finally three weeks later we go in to find out if they had it coming; they was not able to find it any west of the Mississippi. I call All States Ag Parts, and knew they had it within an hour. This year we needed a fuel cap for the same tractor, two weeks later they were just getting ready to order it. It seems that they just don't want to do anything, and I am fed up with them.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've had to take a parts guy out to their own lot to show them that there is such a machine, yes there is that part and guess what you are the local dealer.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't get me wrong. There are great Agco dealers it's just a long drive to an area where big dairies haven't made dealers lazy.
My local CNH dealer is phenomenal. My local Deere dealer isn't great but the parts manager is. He is always going above and beyond. Last year he had a part pulled off a machine on their lot for me so I could get back in the field without delay.
Both of those dealers came from small farm who had a little machinery line in the side since the 50's. The agco dealer came from a large farm. Maybe it's just a mindset.
My love for Pottinger and Krone is keeping me with the larger company but I do drive farther,much farther. Plan is a new Alpine wagon next year.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Wethay, that is sadly, hilarious!!


----------

